# Mountainbikeverleih Raum Frankfurt/Oberursel



## Boe1 (13. März 2012)

Wer kann mir einen Verleih in der Nähe von Oberursel empfehlen, wo ich am 29.04. für mich und meine Frau ein Mountainbike leihen kann.
Wir werden für ca. 1 Woche die Region besuchen und sind sonst üblicherweise mit Trekking- oder Rennrad unterwegs.
Ein Anbieter für einen eintägigen Technikkurs zwischen 2. und 5. Mai wäre auch interessant.
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## Lucafabian (13. März 2012)

Das Thema war schonmal

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7410137


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boe1 (13. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Anteilnahme. Scheint nicht ganz einfach zu werden.


----------



## trailjo (16. März 2012)

Sowohl Hibike in Kronberg als auch Bikemax in Roßbach verleihen Bikes. Ob auch wochenweise, weiss ich nicht. Die haben aber Telefon. 

Kurse bei Oberursel bieten z. B. Go-crazy.de, Bikeride.de oder Taunus-mtb.de an. 

Viel Spaß im Taunus!


----------



## Boe1 (18. März 2012)

Vielen Dank. Mit Hibike hatte ich schon telefonischen Kontakt. Ein tageweiser (Wochenend)verleih ist defintiv ausgeschlossen. es werden nur Probefahrten zur  Anregung der Kauflust angeboten. Die weiteren Tipps werden hoffentlich den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.


----------



## the punkrock (21. März 2012)

in oberursel CITY BIKE & FUN in der UNTERE HAINSTRASSE verleihen bikes, glaube auch zu nem fairen preis. sind so weit ich weiss BERGAMONT & CENTURION vertragshändler!


----------



## the punkrock (21. März 2012)

oder check doch mal SNOW & BIKE ACTION in BAD HOMBURG das sind gaaanz alte MTB- hasen und haben nen recht grossen laden mit guten marken denke ich!


----------



## the punkrock (21. März 2012)

ups der laden in der UNTERE HAINSTR heisst CITY ZWEIRAD, CITY BIKE & FUN ist im HOLZWEG in OBERURSEL, die haben BMC, GHOST etc..


----------



## Asrael (22. März 2012)

Heya, falls es noch von Interesse ist, ich war gestern beim, oben bereits erwähnten, Bikemax in Rosbach vor der Höhe und die hatten n recht nett aussehenden Satz Ghost AMR testräder rumstehn. Ruf einfach mal da an und red mit dem Geschäftsführer, ich Denk der lässt sicher mit sich reden.


----------

